# [OT]Czy warto instalować Thunderbirda 1.5

## Drwisz

Jak w temacie. Czy warto zaryzykować nowego thunderbirda 1.5, czy poczekać na finalną wersję?

Pytam bo jestem ciekaw, czy przejście na nową wersję nie spowoduje rewolucji w poczcie żony (ja używam kmail-a) i w efekcie dekapitację mego rubasznego cielska. 

Mam nadzieję, że została zachowana zgodność wstecz.

Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia z nową wersją?

----------

## Eeeyeore

Ryzykujesz rozwodem   :Very Happy: 

A nas serio to przeciez w kliencie do poczty nie mozna sie spodziewac rewolucyjnych zmian. To tylko i wylacznie jest do korespondencji ze znanymi i nieznanymi kochankami. Jak thunderbird nie bedzie stabilny to po co ? Poczekaj masz sie nadziewac na niedzialajace funkcje. Thunderbird ewoluuje powoli.

```

eyeore eyeore # emerge -pv mozilla-thunderbird

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     UD] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.0.7 [1.0.7-r3] -debug -gnome +ipv6 -ldap -mozcalendar -moznoxft +truetype -xinerama -xprint 0 kB

```

A wez jeszcze pod uwage to ze w przypadku rozwodu i dowodu w postaci niedzialajacego klienta poczty to racja bedzie po stronie "matki polki"   :Cool: 

Nie ma sensu, jesli juz to moze spraw dziewczynie ta wersje co ma z USE= "mozcalendar" - domyslasz sie po co....

PS Teraz to dowodaami w sadzie sa ESEMESY na komorke, a taki popsuty thunderbird bedzie kluczowym dowodem.

Reasumujac -> bedziesz mial przechlapane....  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tomekb

Ja bym poczekał na finalną. No chyba, że twoja żona jest spragniona tych wszystkich nowości (nawiasem mówiąc i tak nie porażają). Co do zgodności, to ja jestem zdania, że mozilla jest na tyle odpowiedzialna i jej produkty dojrzałe, że nic nie sknocą. Generalnie zawsze instalowałem wersje rc, czy to fx czy thunderbirda i było dobrze. Jak jest teraz z tym drugim to nie wiem, bo przesiadłem się całkowicie na evolution. W skrócie moja opinia: nie używasz - nie interesuj się wersjami unstable.

----------

## Insenic

Już jest w portage...

----------

## Ratman

podobno instalacja na starej wersji powoduje pewne problemy - rada - wyeksportować co trzeba, odinstalowac stara i emergowac nowa

----------

## c2p

 *Ratman wrote:*   

> podobno instalacja na starej wersji powoduje pewne problemy - rada - wyeksportować co trzeba, odinstalowac stara i emergowac nowa

 

A niby co robi emerge? Przecież usuwa starą werjsę i zapisuje nową.

Pozdrawiam, Karol.

----------

## Ratman

no probuj, byc moze to co czytalem tyczylo tylko binarek (nie bylo napisane niestety) zawsze mozesz przeciez to zrobic - kosztuje cie cos wyeksportowanie ustawien kon t i poczty (oprocz parunastu mega na dysku OfC)

----------

## c2p

Mnie to nic nie kosztuje, ale jak już mam nowego thunderbirda od wczoraj od 6 rano i wszystko działa, więc piszę, że "normalnie" emergowane też działa.

Pozdrawiam, Karol.

----------

## martin.k

Mam thunderbirda 1.5 już od jakiegoś czasu - Ycarus overlay, Zugaina overlay.

Powiem tylko: thebes! cairo! 

Działa stabilnie i znacznie szybciej niż poprzednie wersje.

----------

## Ratman

Miło słyszeć - będziemy używać   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Drwisz

Zaraz będę sprawdzał  :Smile: 

Po instalacji:

Instalacja przebiegła prawidłowo. Tylko nie mogę za żadne skarby doinstalować modułu słownika. Będę sprawdzał instalację słownika z oofice. Wrażeniami podzielę się w tym wątku.

Instalacja słownika musi być przeprowadzona z konta administratora i od tego momentu słownik jest dostępny dla wszystkich. Pierdoła a jaka złośliwa. Słownika z oofice nie instalowałem na razie. Sprawdzę tę opcję jak będę miał czas.

----------

## keman

Może troche OT, ale czy thunderbird, umie czytac ze skrzynek generowanych przez procmaila, tzn. .maildir  :Question: 

Szukam jakiegos dobrego klient mailowego, i poza kmailem nic ciekawego nie znalazłem (ale to bez sens, trzymac połowe kde w systmie, nie uzywajac samego srodowiska  :Wink:  ), mutt to jednak nie do końca dla mnie - odbierem sporo poczty, i musze ja wygodnie przerzucac pomiedzy mailboxami  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

U mnie to jest tak: do pobierania poczty służy fetchmail | procmail uruchamiane co 10 minut. Maile zapisuje mi do ~/mail/[nazwa_skrzynki]. Pliki w ~/mail/ to są dowiązania do skrzynek thunderbirda, np.:

```
~/mail/Inbox -> /home/c2p/.thunderbird/omtgux09.default/Mail/Local Folders/Inbox

~/mail/SPAM -> /home/c2p/..bla bla.../SPAM

~/mail/Friends -> /home/c2p/...bla bla.../Friends

~/mail/Gentoo -> /home/c2p/...bla bla.../Gentoo

itp. itd.
```

Thunderbird służy mi jedynie do "oglądania" poczty, no i do wysyłania. Wszystkie moje konta mam tylko w ~/.fetchmailrc, a w ustawieniach TB jest tylko jedno, te, którego używam do wysyłania poczty. Czasami też w konsoli używam mutt'a, ale w X-ach wolę coś "graficznego". Mój sposób może się wielu osobom wydawać troszkę dziwny, ale mi takie coś odpowiada.

Pozdrawiam, Karol.

----------

## keman

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Mój sposób może się wielu osobom wydawać troszkę dziwny, ale mi takie coś odpowiada.
> 
> 

 

Robie dokładnie coś takiego, tyle że jakos nie umiem z pomoca mutta wygodnie zarzadzac poczta (może wiesz, czy da sie jakos łatwo przenosić maile pomiedzy skrzynkami?)  :Smile: 

Inna sprawa, że thunderbird mi sie wydaje troche za ciezki do tych zastosowac, myśle że sylpheed by w zupełności wystarczyło, musze tylko rozgryźć gdzie ono trzyma swoje ikonki, albo jak z pomoca .gtkrc.mine je zmienić...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

 *keman wrote:*   

> może wiesz, czy da sie jakos łatwo przenosić maile pomiedzy skrzynkami?

 

Do tej pory odkryłem jedynie skrót Shift+C, który kopiuje wiadomość do innej skrzynki, myślę, że jest też jakiś skrót to przenoszenia wiadomości ale go nie odkryłem. Jeśli używam mutta to używam: Shift+C, a potem D i wychodzi na to samo.

 *keman wrote:*   

> Inna sprawa, że thunderbird mi sie wydaje troche za ciezki do tych zastosowac

 

Thunderbird, jak i Firefox przerobione na '--enable-optimize=-Os' działają bardzo dobrze i prawie wcale nie mulą.

Pozdrawiam, Karol.

----------

